

Tony Hsieh's (Zappos CEO) SXSW '09 Presentation - pxlpshr
http://www.slideshare.net/zappos/zappos-sxsw-31409

======
pxlpshr
I was blown away listening to Tony talk about their customer service
principles. They don't hide behind email support systems or obnoxious phone
switch boards. The telephone is the central nervous system of their customer
support efforts, and it's handled by real people here in the states.

I think too many companies are more worried about their bottom line, than the
long-tail benefits of premium customer service and what it means for
sustainability and growth.

It was also interesting to note what ALL new hires much go through before
acting on their core job duties. It's a 5 week process that includes
everything from taking orders to intern-level work. Even the executives must
spend 2 weeks in their TN warehouse doing low-level packaging and shipping.

